# ENP Releases - Monster Hunter's Guild & EN World Gamer #3!



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2005)

[imagel]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5004.jpg[/imagel]Two new releases from EN Publishing are now available:
*EN World Gamer #3: The Unpublished Issue!* -- Issue 3 of _EN World Gamer_ magazine was originally due to hit the shelves in April 2005. Due to various unforeseen circumstances, the issue was never published - until now! Finally, you can get the third (and final!) issue of _EN World Gamer_ in PDF format.  This issue also contains the 19-page d20 mini-game *Time Police*: "Time Police is a d20 mini-game designed to let you and your gaming group try something different for a quick session, with the option of developing into a more long-term campaign. Time travel is one of the most classic elements of science fiction, and its mind-bending ability to mix anachronistic elements into the same story has the potential for memorable adventures. Crime in time is just the basis for this mini-game, and we encourage you to use this article to play all manner of time travel games."

*[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5002.jpg[/imager]EN Guilds: Monster Hunter's Guild* -- The third book in the _E.N. Guilds_ series, plunging you into a guild of studying and hunting monsters. _E.N. Guild_ books bring you a resource of knowledge and crunchy rules. This third fully-bookmarked pdf venture into the secrets of fantasy guilds brings you 31 pages of material ready to use instantly including a detailed overview of the Monster Hunters Guild, introducing the Beast Hunters and the Lore Keepers; a new variant for Knowledge and Knowledge Synergies involving monsters; two new prestige classes; plus three new spells, four new magic items, one new artifact, and a god.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, the zip-file for E.N. Gamer #3 is corrupted - and I've downloaded it twice. Can you please check this?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2005)

Will do.  I've alerted RPGNow and resent them the ZIP file.  My copy works fine, so I'm not sure how it became corrupted!

You should be able to redownload it shortly.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks! Now it opened up perfectly!


----------

